# Bike brands in order



## Glass Kites (9 Oct 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondering what peoples thoughts were on which road bike brands were thought of more highly than others.

Obviously I know this is mostly personal preference, and open to details (i.e. make/model of brand). Also, don't want to turn this into a "my bikes better than yours".

I'm genuinely asking because I wouldn't have any idea if I looked at a handful of bikes in my LBS as to which were good and which weren't _as_ good, without being influenced by the price.

_Taking the logic of generally saying Barcelona are a better team than Bolton Wanderers.
Or... you wouldn't necessarily turn your head in the street if a Vauxhall Corsa passed you, but you'd be more inclined to look twice if a Ferrari went down your road._


----------



## Slioch (9 Oct 2015)

Brave man. I think you've just opened a very large can of worms. I'll get me deckchair


----------



## vickster (9 Oct 2015)

These days, I don't personally buy bikes from any big brands, I stick to British companies
Pearson
Genesis
Planet X
(Just sold a Whyte)

I'll never buy a Specialized, nor a Giant, probably not Trek nor Cannondale

If I get another bike, it'll be something astonishingly beautiful and expensive in titanium from Condor 

The best bike for you is the one you like the look of and that fits you, has the spec you want and fits your budget if you have one, doesn't matter what anyone else rides. You mostly get what you pay for, although the big brands with big marketing and sponsorship budgets often cost more for the same or even lower spec, but you'll probably get a lifetime warranty on the frame


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2015)

I'd love a Mercian, if I had unlimited money that'd be the one I'd choose.


----------



## User32269 (9 Oct 2015)

1. Harry Quinn
2. Harry Quinn
3. Harry Quinn


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> These days, I don't personally buy bikes from any big brands, I stick to British companies
> Pearson
> Genesis
> Planet X
> ...



I'm with you on buying 'British' brands where possible. Vive la difference!


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Oct 2015)

Seeing as there are thousands of bike brands it becomes a very tricky proposition, especially as there is not a budget constraint and you don't say the type of riding you are interested in. Vickster is totally right though - there is no point in the fanciest of bikes if you cannot ride it due to bad fit or inappropriate choice. Personally I own bikes from Trek, Giant 2x , and Pashley with a Canyon on the way.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Oct 2015)

It depends what kind of bike. Are you talking about bikes for racing? for recreational distance riding? for commuting? for riding muddy trails? for folding up and putting in a cupboard?

My "brands" with which I'm quite happy (in no particular order): Spa; Brompton; hand-cobbled-by-me. 

Which isn't to say "my bike's better than yours" but "my bike's good enough for me".


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Oct 2015)

How about - you list the brands your LBS stocks and we sort out the list?


----------



## clid61 (9 Oct 2015)

Milani


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Oct 2015)

Im a Koga fan. Handbuilt in Holland. I have the Koga World Traveller and the Roadchamp. You dont see much of Koga on cycle forums.

They are well built, great to ride and have very good specs. My LBS is a Koga dealer and I always get excellent service from them and that is a good bonus.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Im a Koga fan. Handbuilt in Holland. I have the Koga World Traveller .



Isn't that the bike that mark Beaumont rode around the world on...if so, do you have the same issues that he seemed to have with wheel build quality?

I was amazed that his bike seemed to be snapping spokes on a weekly basis,mental he stopped in Romania and had a different style of wheel build, which lasted the rest of the world...I believe.

Interested to know why he had such issues?


----------



## mythste (9 Oct 2015)

Broadly speaking, its a good idea to get an idea of what sort or budget you're prepared to spend and work from there with research. There are very few "bad" bikes above about £400 (in my experience).

There are some boutique brands where it might be difficult to justify the costs for some, but most manufacturers have a huge range of prices to accommodate for the difference.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Oct 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Isn't that the bike that mark Beaumont rode around the world on...if so, do you have the same issues that he seemed to have with wheel build quality?
> 
> I was amazed that his bike seemed to be snapping spokes on a weekly basis,mental he stopped in Romania and had a different style of wheel build, which lasted the rest of the world...I believe.
> 
> Interested to know why he had such issues?



It was a Koga that Mark Beaumont rode but it was a touring bike he designed himself. There is a function on the Koga website where you can pick different frames, wheels, cranks etc. The problem with the spokes and wheel had something to do with the Rohloff hub and the length of spokes, I think. It is a while since I read the book.

A Danish guy, Niolai Bangsgaard, did a 4 year RTW on his World Traveller and had no problems at all with his bike. I have ridden rough mountain tracks in Italy, France and Spain on my World Traveller and it is so solid. Ive never had a problem, of any kind.

I had a big off recently where the bike bounced and cartwheeled down the road,but amazingly, the only damaged was a scuffed Brooks saddle. They really are bombproof.

I am now getting my Roadchamp ready for Lejog next year.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2015)

User32269 said:


> 1. Harry Quinn
> 2. Harry Quinn
> 3. Harry Quinn



Frank Herety


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2015)

You need bespoke. Not common as muck stuff.


----------



## derrick (9 Oct 2015)

Cervelo. Nough said


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Oct 2015)

There may be hundreds of brands but there are only a handful of bike factories. The big5 in Taiwan manufacture almost all mid/high end bike frames and Shimano and SRAM make almost all components. Even if you don't like a Giant or Specialized or Trek, that cool, indie-branded bike may have been next off the production line.
Many shop-brands are just stickers on OEM frames, with the same frame seen across brands.


----------



## User32269 (9 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Frank Herety


Stockport's finest.
I grew up by old Quinns shop on Walton Rd, Liverppol and have been "a bit" obsessed by classic old racers and tourers ever since.


----------



## mythste (9 Oct 2015)

User32269 said:


> Stockport's finest.
> I grew up by old Quinns shop on Walton Rd, Liverppol and have been "a bit" obsessed by classic old racers and tourers ever since.



I was in my parents garage the other day and I noticed a bike hanging from the ceiling. Went in and asked Pop who replied "Yeah, its a Quinns frame, apparently Campag Record or something on it, I'll get it down next time your here".

Needless to say I cant wait to get down to my parents in a few weeks time! (which you wont catch me saying often)


----------



## Yazzoo (9 Oct 2015)

too broad a question but as has been said what is 'best' for someone else may bot be the best bike for you (fit, circumstance, budget etc)

If you were to give us a couple of different brands/models that you were interested in I think you'd find less generic/vague responses - no ones gonna stick their neck out and write a list of brands in order of their own personal preference ready to start a big argument!


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2015)

mythste said:


> I was in my parents garage the other day and I noticed a bike hanging from the ceiling. Went in and asked Pop who replied "Yeah, its a Quinns frame, apparently Campag Record or something on it, I'll get it down next time your here".
> 
> Needless to say I cant wait to get down to my parents in a few weeks time! (which you wont catch me saying often)



It will be rubbish. Give it to me.


----------



## Crackle (9 Oct 2015)

My bike
your bike
Tesco's bike


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> Cervelo. Nough said


Is Cervelo higher or lower than.... Pinarello


----------



## mythste (9 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> It will be rubbish. Give it to me.



He didnt know what Campag was short for - I fear it could go either way.


----------



## velovoice (9 Oct 2015)

@vickster said exactly what I'd say. 
Except for the bit about Condor (says the happy Enigma owner)


----------



## vickster (9 Oct 2015)

velovoice said:


> @vickster said exactly what I'd say.
> Except for the bit about Condor (says the happy Enigma owner)


Enigma nice, the Condor is just super special  and super expensive lol


----------



## User32269 (9 Oct 2015)

mythste said:


> I was in my parents garage the other day and I noticed a bike hanging from the ceiling. Went in and asked Pop who replied "Yeah, its a Quinns frame, apparently Campag Record or something on it, I'll get it down next time your here".
> 
> Needless to say I cant wait to get down to my parents in a few weeks time! (which you wont catch me saying often)


Have just spoke to your folks and they have agreed to adopt me, effectively giving me first dibs on the Quinn!


----------



## derrick (9 Oct 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> Is Cervelo higher or lower than.... Pinarello


Isn't Pinarello a Halfords bike


----------



## ANT 666 (9 Oct 2015)

A is for Argos.


----------



## Postmanhat (9 Oct 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I'd love a Mercian, if I had unlimited money that'd be the one I'd choose.



Was window-letching there about an hour ago, while my van partner popped into the Post Office. Must remember never to go there drunk


----------



## bpsmith (9 Oct 2015)

I totally agree with @vickster, but switch out British for Italian for my taste.

Bianchi
De Rosa
Colnago
Cervélo (obviously just a fan, not Italian)
Scapin
Tommasini
Passoni

No particular order, aside from Bianchi at the top.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Oct 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I totally agree with @vickster, but switch out British for Italian for my taste.
> 
> Bianchi
> De Rosa
> ...



Ahem.

I think you misplaced Cervélo instead of Cinelli. Cervélo being a Canadian invention.


----------



## derrick (9 Oct 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I totally agree with @vickster, but switch out British for Italian for my taste.
> 
> Bianchi
> De Rosa
> ...


Cervelo is Canadian


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> Cervelo is Canadian



TMN


----------



## Citius (9 Oct 2015)

Glass Kites said:


> Taking the logic of generally saying Barcelona are a better team than Bolton Wanderers.



What logic? The answer would depend on which set of fans you asked. We are now having the same pointless discourse in this thread.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> Cervelo. Nough said


Yep, custom spec - none of that off-the-peg Shimano crap


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> Cervelo is Canadian


French Canadian the clue is in the name.


----------



## Citius (9 Oct 2015)

Pedantry aside, they are still Canadian. The main point is - they are not Italian.


----------



## cisamcgu (9 Oct 2015)




----------



## bpsmith (9 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Ahem.
> 
> I think you misplaced Cervélo instead of Cinelli. Cervélo being a Canadian invention.





derrick said:


> Cervelo is Canadian



Of course. Should have added that I just like them too. Doh!

Put them in that position, as they fall more in the realistic price/availability level than the ones after.


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Oct 2015)

Its great that so many people have so many opinions about this... and fascinating that they can all be so wrong.

For clarity, here is the correct order of things...

1-Specialized
2-Everything else.

HTH


----------



## Slioch (9 Oct 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> Its great that so many people have so many opinions about this... and fascinating that they can all be so wrong.
> 
> For clarity, here is the correct order of things...
> 
> ...



For a more realistic view of clarity, this is the correct order of things....

1-Dawes
2- PlanetX (Ultegra)
3-Everything else


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> Its great that so many people have so many opinions about this... and fascinating that they can all be so wrong.
> 
> For clarity, here is the correct order of things...
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Oct 2015)

Slioch said:


> For a more *UN*realistic view of clarity, this is the correct order of things....
> 
> 1-Dawes
> 2- PlanetX (Ultegra)
> 3-Everything else



Fixed that for ya!!!


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Oct 2015)

raleighnut said:


>



You must be one of those whippersnappers.

Yes, spesh bikes are "sick".


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Oct 2015)

What's the appeal of Giant?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> You must be one of those whippersnappers.
> 
> Yes, spesh bikes are "sick".


 to be described as a 'Whippersnapper' made my night.


----------



## wheresthetorch (9 Oct 2015)

1. Bianchi
2. Is there anything else?


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2015)

Parlee.


----------



## si_c (9 Oct 2015)

Pegoretti. Awesome steel bikes. And some of his custom paint jobs are just astonishing.

I really, really, really, really, really, really want one.


----------



## Citius (9 Oct 2015)

wheresthetorch said:


> 1. Bianchi
> 2. Is there anything else?



Any list with Bianchi on it should also include Raleigh, I reckon. Bianchi is effectively the Italian equivalent of Raleigh, in many respects.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> What's the appeal of Giant?



Gawd knows. I find them really dull.


----------



## bpsmith (10 Oct 2015)

I can accept adding Raleigh to the list. They lost their way for a while, but they make some good bikes again now, in fairness.


----------



## Doyleyburger (10 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> Parlee.


Good shout


----------



## Doyleyburger (10 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> What's the appeal of Giant?


The TCR's are super stiff, which is why I have one. 
I'd have to put Felt right up there. I'd happily buy another if I could. Build quality and comfort is superb


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> Parlee.


I'm not sure Parlee would be in budget given the nature of the OP...if they are, Sigma have a gorgeous red one in store for around £12k. I reckon they'd stick it on a turbo for a try out, on road test ride not so much!


----------



## bpsmith (10 Oct 2015)

Imagine taking the Parlee out for a test ride, against a range of others and then saying I prefer the Defy (picked this example just because I have one, and not knocking it either).

Would love to see ther faces!


----------



## Alan Frame (10 Oct 2015)

Postmanhat said:


> Was window-letching there about an hour ago, while my van partner popped into the Post Office. Must remember never to go there drunk



Dunno about that, I tend to get to the head of the queue quicker for me stamps when bladdered.


----------



## Citius (10 Oct 2015)

Glass Kites said:


> Or... you wouldn't necessarily turn your head in the street if a Vauxhall Corsa passed you, but you'd be more inclined to look twice if a Ferrari went down your road.



That's more to do with rarity than anything else. There is a guy in our area with a Ferrari. Worth a second look when it first appeared, but I see it so regularly now that it just blends in with all the other tin boxes...


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Imagine taking the Parlee out for a test ride, against a range of others and then saying I prefer the Defy (picked this example just because I have one, and not knocking it either).
> 
> Would love to see ther faces!


I think they'd probably laugh inwardly at you. It is a beautiful bike but you would be terrified about scratching the paintwork let alone stacking it  better to hang the frame on a wall and actually ride a Defy!


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2015)

Glass Kites said:


> _Or... you wouldn't necessarily turn your head in the street if a Vauxhall Corsa passed you, but you'd be more inclined to look twice if a Ferrari went down your road._



I don't think most cyclists take that much notice of other bikes on the road. 

Joe Public knows what a Ferrari is, they likely wouldn't appreciate a Parlee or a Mercian or a Burls Ti compared to a Giant Or a Boardman say. I think cyclists buy proper custom exotica for them. Not to show off to others. It is of course nice to get complements from other cyclists, has happened to me with the Pave and the Genesis

It may be different for a City boy MAMIL who spends £5k on an S Works which he rides a couple of times around Richmond Park on sunny days, I don't know if this stereotype still really exists though. He may also have a Ferrari in the garage

In your analogy however for me...Vauxhall Corsa = Specialized Allez


----------



## bpsmith (10 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I think they'd probably laugh inwardly at you. It is a beautiful bike but you would be terrified about scratching the paintwork let alone stacking it  better to hang the frame on a wall and actually ride a Defy!


Probably right tbh.

Personally, if I had the money to buy one, then it would get ridden. Yes, it would make a nice piece of art on the wall but would only be there if I could afford two of them. Pointless having an awesome bike unless it gets ridden!

Was in a relatively local bike shop today. It's a new business and it only sells Look, Colnago, De Rosa and recently Argon 18 and Ritte. Its positioned perfectly for good business too. Plenty of foot flow despite being remote.

I could have easily spent £50k in there. For the record, I don't have any savings let alone £50k, but mentally I was sold. 

Great group of guys and nice Espresso and Lemon Cake in the Café made my total of £3.30 spent.


----------



## Citius (10 Oct 2015)

Sounds a bit like one of those expensive cereal shops in London....


----------



## leedsmick (11 Oct 2015)

i've just stumbled accross this
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...to-the-best-road-bikes-under-500-video-189306


----------



## Rooster1 (12 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> Gawd knows. I find them really dull.



Everyone's always Giant bashing. I like them.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Oct 2015)

I used to have a Vauxhall Corsa. Great little car. Never went wrong. Entirely fit for purpose. I may get another one when the current monster rusts to death.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2015)

Some Giant bikes are absolutely gorgeous.
But recently they have gone down the dropped seat stay look.... which isn't gorgeous.


----------



## Citius (12 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Some Giant bikes are absolutely gorgeous.
> But recently they have gone down the dropped seat stay look.... which isn't gorgeous.



Agreed - it's not a good look.


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Oct 2015)

Always beeen a bit 'meh' about Giants but the other halfs new Liv Avail is pretty nice actually;still can't beat a nice shiny Ridley Helium SL though,,,,


Although this is very,very tempting and always liked Enigmas;

http://www.enigmabikes.com/collections/versatility/products/ezona


----------



## migrantwing (12 Oct 2015)

As has been said, can't really put certain bikes in a 'best to worst' order, apart from the obvious. I've ridden cheap frames/bikes and really expensive ones, and sometimes the cheaper bikes have felt better and been more fun to ride. My missus has a B'twin bike that cost £350. It's more comfortable and fun to ride than my bike which cost four times that amount.


----------



## JoeyB (12 Oct 2015)

Guru or Passoni please


----------



## mickle (12 Oct 2015)

I ride a Virk. I ride the only Virk. It may not be the 'best', but it is exclusive.


----------



## migrantwing (12 Oct 2015)

You may want to read this, @Glass Kites

http://inrng.com/2012/02/who-made-your-bike/


----------



## bpsmith (12 Oct 2015)

migrantwing said:


> You may want to read this, @Glass Kites
> 
> http://inrng.com/2012/02/who-made-your-bike/


Indeed. The important thing to remember is that you can have the same artisan frame builder make a whole range of frames, but if he is instructed to make one out of toffee then it simply won't perform like High Modulus Carbon!


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Oct 2015)

LOOK
Cannondale
S Works
Canyon
Giant (High end Propel, ONLY)

So I think this is the top five, for me anyway - difficult to put them in order


----------



## smutchin (18 Oct 2015)

400bhp said:


> Parlee.



I can't believe people even acknowledge the existence of other bike brands.

Actually, tell a lie, I would settle for a Rolo or a Pretorius. Possibly an Alchemy or an Independent Fabrication. Maybe a Pegoretti at a push. Even a Moots. I'm not really that fussy.


----------



## Doyleyburger (18 Oct 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> LOOK
> Cannondale
> S Works
> Canyon
> ...


What's the reasoning behind the LOOK if you don't mind me asking. ?
Iv always found them to be more style over substance.


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Oct 2015)

My first choice, with money no object, has to be COLNAGO and the C60 will be good for sure.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## united4ever (19 Oct 2015)

As a fairly new cyclist I must admit I had no idea the vast range of cycle brands out there. Don't see many duplicates out there unlike cars. I am still trying to work out which ones are attached to shopslike Evans and decathlon and which are independent brands. Its great to learn about them all though and I am starting to look at bikes now. Would be great to just have a go on a top of the range bike 5k plus bike just to feel the difference. Probably would end up gutted going back to my own bike after that though but would just like to feel just how smooth, light and brilliant a bike can be.


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Oct 2015)

http://www.fieldcycles.com/gallery


----------



## bikingdad90 (20 Oct 2015)

My ranking would be:
Dawes - my discovery just keeps going and going, a real workhorse.
Cannondale- They always seem to do a sale in autumn and you can get them on C2W and end up with a bargain but less attractive if buying at RRP as better deals out there.
Norco - value for money brand but relatively unknown outside the MTB world. I have a threshold A2 and finally
Planet X/ribble - the ability to customise frames to suit is attractive and the frames look nice too.


----------



## Sbudge (20 Oct 2015)

velovoice said:


> @vickster said exactly what I'd say.
> Except for the bit about Condor (says the happy Enigma owner)


+1 Enigma


----------



## smutchin (20 Oct 2015)

Not that there's anything wrong with Condor, Genesis et al, but f I were buying British steel, I'd be inclined towards Shand.


----------



## vickster (20 Oct 2015)

smutchin said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with Condor, Genesis et al, but f I were buying British steel, I'd be inclined towards Shand.


It's the Ti I want,  I have a steel Genesis already


----------



## Winnershsaint (20 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> Cervelo. Nough said


I concur. Did a recent coffee stop in a bike shop on the A4 near Newbury. It was full of Argon 18s, high end Boardman's, Orro's and even Look's. My R3 was still the best looking bike on the premises. I am biased though. here she is
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/3-grand-bike-of-a-lifetime.168752/page-19


----------



## vickster (20 Oct 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> I concur. Did a recent coffee stop in a bike shop on the A4 near Newbury. It was full of Argon 18s, high end Boardman's, Orro's and even Look's. My R3 was still the best looking bike on the premises.


Coz those aren't handsome bike brands perhaps


----------



## Winnershsaint (20 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> Coz those aren't handsome bike brands perhaps


They are indeed handsome brands. Some of the Look's are, to say the least, a bit Marmite though, Boardman's are fine also and my neighbour who I was with was on a Gallium Pro and he reckoned mine was the best looker there, so I defer to his judgement as a much more experienced bike rider than I. TBH I like this too https://www.cyclechat.net/media/20131004_173314-640x480-jpg.6917/full?d=1427902329 and I still want to get out on it this winter, but it isn't a patch on the R3.


----------



## vickster (20 Oct 2015)

As much as I like my Pave due to its rarity, carbon bikes simply don't do it for me aesthetically in most cases, most being further ruined by too much black paint


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> As much as I like my Pave due to its rarity, carbon bikes simply don't do it for me aesthetically in most cases, most being further ruined by too much black paint


I tend to go for mostly black bikes as they are so easy to touch up should I manage to mark it in any way but I know what your saying, they can look a bit bland sometimes. On the other hand though, they can look very stealth like and sleek but that really depends on the style of the bike I suppose. I personally think unless you're racing and trying to save as much weight as possible, there's no need for carbon. I love my carbon TCR and am only now getting used to the geometry but my previous aluminium Felt was much more comfortable


----------



## vickster (21 Oct 2015)

I don't understand why a bike needs to be stealthy, especially when the rider is Lycra 'd up bright colours!!

Riding on the road outside of the pro peloton surely it's better to be visible not stealthy


----------



## bpsmith (21 Oct 2015)

I love my Matte Black bike. I also love the look of other brightly coloured bikes, but would prefer to have a lower profile bike but with brighter clothing. Having both is too much for me.


----------



## bpsmith (21 Oct 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> I tend to go for mostly black bikes as they are so easy to touch up should I manage to mark it in any way but I know what your saying, they can look a bit bland sometimes. On the other hand though, they can look very stealth like and sleek but that really depends on the style of the bike I suppose. I personally think unless you're racing and trying to save as much weight as possible, there's no need for carbon. I love my carbon TCR and am only now getting used to the geometry but my previous aluminium Felt was much more comfortable


Is that more to do with the geometry than the material?


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Oct 2015)

Apart from the Pashley I have never had a black bike. I have one on order now mainly because like a Model T it only come in black. I am looking on the brightside by thinking that it now opens up my wardrobe to a whole new set of colours as everything goes with black.


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 Oct 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Is that more to do with the geometry than the material?


Definitely BP. I could ride all day in the saddle from the day i purchased the Felt. Not saying I couldn't with the tcr now, but I have certainly had to adapt myself to the geometry on this one.


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 Oct 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I love my Matte Black bike. I also love the look of other brightly coloured bikes, but would prefer to have a lower profile bike but with brighter clothing. Having both is too much for me.


Agreed. I don't like my bike to stand out too much in a crowd as it would probably imply that I'm a better rider than I actually am


----------



## bpsmith (21 Oct 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Agreed. I don't like my bike to stand out too much in a crowd as it would probably imply that I'm a better rider than I actually am


My Celesté LS jersey, that comes out this time of year, kind of gives people that impression unfortunately. Doh!


----------



## Justinslow (21 Oct 2015)

ANT 666 said:


> A is for Argos.


Hey, I've got an Argos bike!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> These days, I don't personally buy bikes from any big brands, I stick to British companies
> Pearson
> Genesis
> Planet X
> ...


----------



## smutchin (21 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't understand why a bike needs to be stealthy, especially when the rider is Lycra 'd up bright colours!!



I like all-black kit.



> Riding on the road outside of the pro peloton surely it's better to be visible not stealthy



That's a can of worms best saved for another thread.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Oct 2015)

smutchin said:


> I like all-black kit..



You wear rugby clothes?


----------



## smutchin (21 Oct 2015)

Justinslow said:


> You wear rugby clothes?



Only in the bedroom.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2015)

I think at my size, I may go to Humble. Near to me, in Chicago.
http://www.humbleframeworks.cc/





Looks nice, durable, and distinctive. (Expensive, as well. But bespoke.)


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Oct 2015)

1-Specialized
2-Gods own carbon bike (i believe its a specialized roubaix, but he has covered it in "Make love not war" stickers)
3-Everything else


----------



## JPBoothy (11 Nov 2015)

I whittled my bike collection down to just 1 (Cannondale CAADX), but it's creeping back up again. I bought a Genesis Flyer Single Speed in the summer, and have now spotted a lovely end of season bargain Colnago ACR. My wife can't understand why I want another, but I just like bikes! Anybody out there got a Colnago and wish to comment? I know it's only entry level, but it's still a Colnago

Vickster is right though, buy what you like, not what you think others will like..


----------



## Dark46 (14 Nov 2015)

I have a Boardman in the garage and a Orro, so I've gone British. I didn't want to go to a big manufacturer and decided to go different route. 

Next bike I hope to be a Pinarello, after reading a article in Cyclist and other magazines, I've been really impressed with the bikes and the values of the company.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Nov 2015)

Dark46 said:


> I have a Boardman in the garage and a Orro, so I've gone British. I didn't want to go to a big manufacturer and decided to go different route.
> 
> Next bike I hope to be a Pinarello, after reading a article in Cyclist and other magazines, I've been really impressed with the bikes and the values of the company.



There is no doubting the great Pinarello pedigree, but those twisty Forks would take some getting used to


----------



## Stu Smith (14 Nov 2015)

Dedacciai Strada every day...


----------



## Apollonius (14 Nov 2015)

The Pinarello is a great ride, but you have to keep the power on hard all the time or the very stiff rear-end has you hopping about in an unpleasant way. Not an easy ride at all.


----------



## Citius (14 Nov 2015)

Dark46 said:


> I have a Boardman in the garage and a Orro, so I've gone British.



Admirable sentiment - but there ain't much 'British' about either of them.


----------

